# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  مطبخك أهم ركن في المنزل

## بياض الثلج

مطبخ المرأة ،،، هو أهم ركن لها بالمنزل ،،، حتى لو لم تكن تقضي وقتها فيه ،،، لكنه يعد بالنسبة لها أجمل زاوية في البيت ،،، حتى بالنسبة للزائرين ،،، فهم يقدرون قدرة المرأة و أناقتها و نظافتها (بالنسبة للمنزل) ،،، ذلك برأية المطبخ ،،، 
فهو كالمرآة التي تعكس نفسية المرأة ،،، 
فلماذا لا تجعلين من مطبخك أجمل الأركان ،،، و هنا ستجدين الحل ،،، كيف يصبح مطبخك مرآتك ؟

لمساتك هي التي تزين مطبخك ،،، حاولي دائما أنت من يزينه ،،، حتى لو كانت بسيطة ،،، فهي ستجعل من ذلك المطبخ قصرا ،، اليك بعضها ،،

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عن جد روعة يسلمو بياض افكارك مميزة وفعلاً هو اهم ركن بالبيت

----------


## anoucha

مرسي بياض افكار كتير منيحة

----------


## بياض الثلج

نورتوااااا بس فرجونا شطارتكم :SnipeR (16):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

انا اكتر شي بكرهه بحياتي المطبخ

----------


## بياض الثلج

ولا أروع من انه يكون المطبخ مرتب انا شخصيا بحس انه البيت كله مرتب اذا تربت المطبخ وكان نظيف :Emb3: 

نورتي عاشقة الصمت

----------


## العالي عالي

افكار حلوة وبتجنن

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

تجننننننننننننننننن

----------

